

Ask HN: JavaScript resources - Paul_Dessert

I&#x27;ve been using JS for years. I&#x27;m pretty comfortable, but I definitely have room to grow. What are your top suggestions for learning intermediate&#x2F;advanced topics (pure JS only. I&#x27;m not looking for frameworks at the moment)? I prefer video based training over books&#x2F;written training. Paid or free, it doesn&#x27;t matter.<p>Thanks for the suggestions!
======
robin_carry
Nodevember Videos about PROMISE object -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa2clhsYIDY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oa2clhsYIDY)

Nodevember Videos has interesting session on ES6 (ECMAScript 6 spec
discussion), this is learning about the future.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hjkc9m9vYCU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hjkc9m9vYCU)

JS Design Pattern book (I refer to it quite regularly) -
[http://addyosmani.com/resources/essentialjsdesignpatterns/bo...](http://addyosmani.com/resources/essentialjsdesignpatterns/book/)

Eloquent Javascript (First book I read after working for few months on JS) -
[http://eloquentjavascript.net/](http://eloquentjavascript.net/)

Additionally - read the specification always helps - this is the draft of ES6
([http://www.ecma-international.org/publications/files/ECMA-
ST...](http://www.ecma-international.org/publications/files/ECMA-
ST/Ecma-262.pdf))

Also, if you want to learn pure JAVASCRIPT, I presume you should also work on
NODE.JS because JAVASCRIPT has evolved big time in the past few years to
become "THE" Language.

Recent conference (NODEVEMBER) has lot of interesting videos -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7z0nOE8ITfrGnXJgNzYaEQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7z0nOE8ITfrGnXJgNzYaEQ)

------
chandrew
I learned a lot from a project on Github ([https://github.com/braitsch/node-
login](https://github.com/braitsch/node-login)) and taking a look at his code.
I particularly liked the way he organized his project and the way he wrote his
controllers. I was learning Node when I originally went over it, but I began
writing my JS similar to how he wrote his. My code became more object-
oriented.

------
actraub
Douglas Crockford has some great videos on javascrip:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=douglas+crockford&safe=off&e...](https://www.google.com/search?q=douglas+crockford&safe=off&es_sm=122&biw=1025&bih=789&tbm=vid&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=0td0VPnKM4OegwTszYCYDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&dpr=1)

------
kachhalimbu
I highly recommend 'Secrets of JavaScript Ninja'[1] for learning
intermediate/advanced topics of JS. The book is written by John Resig (creator
of jQuery) and Bear Bibeault

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-JavaScript-Ninja-John-
Resig/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-JavaScript-Ninja-John-
Resig/dp/193398869X)

------
gamesbrainiac
This series, [https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-
JS](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS) has been good for learning the
nuances of javascript.

------
_RPM
Define "using JS for years" It is a relatively small language, how haven't you
become highly proficient in it yet?

